# Neuer Facebook-Wurm im Umlauf



## Pikus (12. August 2011)

*Update*: Inzwischen wurde der Link von bit.ly entfernt, sodass der Schädling nicht mehr über diesen Link verteilt werden kann. Daher geht von einer eventuellen Nachricht keine gefahr mehr aus.

Quelle: http://forum.chip.de/viren-trojaner-wuermer/aktueller-facebook-wurm-kurz-url-1546465.html

Allerdings kann es passieren, dass eben dieser Wurm mit einer anderen Endung bei bit.ly verbreitet wird.


*Originalpost:*



Spoiler



N'abend.

_Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, oder ob das "Internet"-Unterforum der bessere Platz für den Thread wäre. Falls ich hier falsch bin, bitte verschieben!_

Es gibt wieder mal einen "populären" Facebook-Wum, dessen aktivität nicht gerade klein ist.
Es handelt sich um einen getarnten Link, der zum Server einer Französischen Website mit Hundebildern führt.
Versendet wird dieser in dieser Nachricht:



> _[LINK]_ bist du das?? hhhahaaaaahhaahaahh


Der Link ist über die Seite bit.ly verkürzt, sodass man das Ziel nicht ohne weiteres erkennen kann.

Über den Link wird das Programm unbemerkt heruntergeladen und ausgeführt.
Solange der User Online ist, versendet der Wurm diese Nachricht an alle Freunde, die im Facebook-Chat online sind. Wenn diese nicht über ein Schutzprogramm verfügen, breitet sich der Wurm immer weiter aus.

Im Anhang findet ihr einen Screenshot der Meldung von Kaspersky. 

*Falls ihr also diese Nachricht bekommt, nicht auf den Link klicken! *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (12. August 2011)

hab draufgeklickt und nix passiert


----------



## spionkaese (12. August 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, oder ob das "Internet"-Unterforum der bessere Platz für den Thread wäre. Falls ich hier falsch bin, bitte verschieben!
> 
> ...



Also zumindest bei Chrome / Chromium wird immer gefragt bevor was runtergeladen wird. afaik ist das auch bei Firefox und IE so.
Wie kann dann was runtergeladen werden?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. August 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Also zumindest bei Chrome / Chromium wird immer gefragt bevor was runtergeladen wird. afaik ist das auch bei Firefox und IE so.
> Wie kann dann was runtergeladen werden?


 
Wenn jemand gut scripten kann, versteckt er das in einem Flashbanner. Man kann mit Scripts auch Browsereinstellungen verändern oder deaktivieren. 

Vielleicht ist es ja ein Bot-Client für das Botnetz von Anonymous.. für kommendes Event


----------



## Pikus (12. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> hab draufgeklickt und nix passiert


 
Vielleicht ja doch, du hast es nur nicht gemerkt 



spionkaese schrieb:


> Also zumindest bei Chrome / Chromium wird  immer gefragt bevor was runtergeladen wird. afaik ist das auch bei  Firefox und IE so.
> Wie kann dann was runtergeladen werden?


 
Gute Frage. Mir selber ist es zum Glück nicht passiert, dafür aber inzwischen 32 Leuten aus meiner Facebook-Freundesliste. keiner von ihnen hat eine Frage für einen Download angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## L.B. (12. August 2011)

Bin ich froh, dass ich meinen Wurmbook Account längst gelöscht habe.


----------



## Acid (13. August 2011)

Den gibt es aber bestimmt schon seit 3 monaten.... Anfangs habe ich recht häufig solche nachrichten bekommen... Aber nun seit ca 4 wochen keine mehr. Dachte eigl. Das hätte mittlerweile jeder geschnallt das man nicht draufklickt


----------



## Pikus (13. August 2011)

Bei mir und in meinem Freundeskreis ist der Wurm gerade erst aufgetaucht, und ich wollte eventuelle Nutzer, die auch noch nichts davon gehört haben, warnen.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. August 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir und in meinem Freundeskreis ist der Wurm gerade erst aufgetaucht, und ich wollte eventuelle Nutzer, die auch noch nichts davon gehört haben, warnen.



Ist mir auch heute erst aufgefallen, als mich plötzlich 7 Freunde gleichzeitig damit angeschrieben haben. Hab denen gesagt sobald die sowas von mir bekommen bitte Bescheid sagen, dann wird formatiert.  Ich fühle mich kein Stück wohl am Rechner wenn eine Webcam angeschlossen ist oder irgendeine Art von Schadsoftware mich befallen hat. Nennt mich paranoid


----------



## iceman650 (13. August 2011)

Das ist aber hoffentlich nicht der Virus-Link?!
Weil ich persönlcih habe zwar nicht darauf geklickt, aber einige andere bestimmt. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Uziflator (13. August 2011)

Wie gut das ich kein Facebook nutze 
FB scheint ja ein guter Tauschpunkt für Würmer zu sein.


----------



## khepp242 (13. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich kein Stück wohl am Rechner wenn eine Webcam angeschlossen ist oder irgendeine Art von Schadsoftware mich befallen hat. Nennt mich paranoid


Hehe, das kommt mir bekannt vor. Also erstmal Facebook checken...


----------



## Aufpassen (13. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> ...Ich fühle mich kein Stück wohl am Rechner wenn eine Webcam angeschlossen ist...


 
Geht mir genau so. :p


----------



## Conqi (13. August 2011)

Quickcam S7500 FTW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klappe zu, Affe tot -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn mir das ohne Klappe auch egal wäre, ich vertrau auf GData und meinen Verstand.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2011)

Den Link aus dem Startpost habe mal vorsichtshalber entfernt.


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja doch, du hast es nur nicht gemerkt


 
läuft wohl nur auf dem OS aus Redmond, schade


----------



## spionkaese (13. August 2011)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Quickcam S7500 FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine leuchtet wenn darauf zugegriffen wird. das reicht mir. Mal davon abgesehen würde man auf der Webcam sowieso nur meine Finger sehen:
MTmini - DIY Multitouch Mini Pad | Seth Sandler


----------



## Pikus (13. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Den Link aus dem Startpost habe mal vorsichtshalber entfernt.


 
Danke. Da hab ich gestern erst dran gesacht, als ich schon im bett lag


----------



## Freakless08 (13. August 2011)

Was hat das mit "Facebook-Wurm" zu tun? Da postet einer einen externen Link der mit Facebook überhaupt nichts zu tun hat.


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Den Link aus dem Startpost habe mal vorsichtshalber entfernt.


Ist das jetzt ein "PCGH-Wurm"?





Linux & Mac 4tw


----------



## Pikus (13. August 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "Facebook-Wurm" zu tun? Da postet einer einen externen Link der mit Facebook überhaupt nichts zu tun hat.


 
Es ist insofern ein Facebook-Wurm, weil er sich *selbstständig* über Facebook verbreitet


----------



## Poenni (13. August 2011)

Hab heute auch diesen Link zum ersten mal bekommen. Im Sandbox Modus unter Ubuntu einfach mal aufgerufen. Dann kam ein Download Fenster mit einem kryptischen Namen und der Endung *.JPG.scr. Da wusste ich schon bescheid.


----------



## Antonio (13. August 2011)

Mich würd ma gern Interessieren wieso Fb da nix macht das ist den scheiss egal fb ist echt ******** 

Wie war das eig nochma mit Youtube und Flashplayer weil der heut ein Update bei mir gemacht hat ??


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

Das läuft am Rechner des Nutzers, da kann FB nix gegen machen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Das läuft am Rechner des Nutzers, da kann FB nix gegen machen.




JA das läuft ja alles über den Rechner!

@ Topic

Habe noch keinen Link bekommen! Aber danke für die Warnung!


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. August 2011)

Aber wieder ein typischer PEBKAC Fehler, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich kann das eigentlich nicht glauben, dass man nicht gefragt wird...
Kann mir vielleicht jemand den Link via PN schicken? Ich würde mir das gerne mal in einer VM etwas näher ansehen 

MfG, momo (der weder Facebook noch "Anti"-Virensofrware hat)


----------



## Pikus (13. August 2011)

Link ist raus. Aber bitte nur in einer VM testen, nicht dass du den Wurm aus versehen weitergibst


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. August 2011)

Ich hab doch gar kein FB, im Worst Case kriegen die nur meinen Skype Account


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. August 2011)

Tut mir leid ich muss doppelposten, weil ich sonst kein Bild hochgeladen bekomme. 

Ich habe mir das jetzt mal unter Windows 98 und Firefox 2 () in einer VM angesehen. Der Link ist inzwischen tot und somit ungefährlich. Zuerst warnt bit.ly vor diesem Link (siehe Screenshot) und wenn man das dann ignoriert kommt ein 404er raus.

Edit: OK ich musste wohl doch nicht doppelposten, aber jetzt ist zu spät


----------



## Pikus (13. August 2011)

Sehr gut, ich werd den Startpost mal editieren.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. August 2011)

Neue Infos :
Aktueller Facebook-Wurm ("bist du das??") mit Kurz-URL - Forum - CHIP Online


----------

